# Haven’t received software updates for almost 2 month



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

My model 3 is still on 2020.48.35.5. Just learned that at least two updates were issued since then which I have not received. The WiFi signal in my garage is getting worse recently, could that be the reason why I’m not getting the update pushed to the car?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This is completely normal, I'm on that version as well. And there is nothing new in the recent updates.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

34.4% of TeslaFi's fleet is still on this version. That is a larger % than any other build.
https://www.teslafi.com/firmware.php


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Have you gone into the software setting and seen it any new updates are available?


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Have you gone into the software setting and seen it any new updates are available?


Just checked, it says my software is up to date as of today.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Then indeed, nothing is waiting for you.

This is much improved over the old days when you had to guess if anything was waiting.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

The only thing you're missing out on is a new version number on your screen.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm on that same version and if I recall was one of the first people to get a version of 2020.48, however I'm still sitting on this version now for 36 days. There are only minor tweaks, bug fixes and new bugs introduced with these other versions of software. No major change of any kind. Seems they like to try and level everyone up 3 to 4 times a year, then just many tweaks and tests between comparing the SW between versions.


----------



## Avid (Nov 26, 2018)

Same here op, I don't mine it as long as the next update is FSD.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

How many of you without updates have FSD? I bought it when I ordered in '18 and always get updates within a day or two when a wide release comes out. I also have wi-fi in my garage, where I park every night. I received 4.10.1 on Friday and 4.6 a week ago. I also check for updates at a minimum when I leave for work and before I come home and when I'm in my garage.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

I’ve been ‘stuck’ on 2020.48.35.9 since Feb 6. I’m a 2018, FSD. It does seem like the .9 train is a niche release. Usually I wind stay quite current so this is really an anomaly. At least it doesn’t seem like I’m really kissing anything but the FOMO in my wants to see the version # increment.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

It was 22 days for me...

Went from 2020.48.35.9 to 2021.4.10.1 last night....

One of the longest waits for me....

Not really sure why it was bothering me because it was just bug fixes.... But when I seem myself on such an older version, I get nervous that the car isn't connecting properly.


----------



## Malaromane (Jul 5, 2020)

Chris350 said:


> But when I seem myself on such an older version, I get nervous that the car isn't connecting properly.


I'm still on 2020.48.35.5. Intellectually, I know I'm not missing anything by not having the 2021.4.x release but I still can't help but feel left out. The above statement sums up my concern perfectly. As each day goes by, the urge to go out to the garage and verify that my M3 is connected to Wi-Fi gets stronger and stronger.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It's not yet time to worry. 



garsh said:


> According to TeslaFi, 46.5% of the fleet is still on a version of 2020.48.
> This is still very much a "current" version of software.
> 
> I know some people are worried that they haven't been updated to 2021.4 yet, but don't be.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Knowing that 4.11 was out there with sufficient numbers where I have a chance of getting it, I checked for updates before leaving for work, after arriving at work and at stop lights on my way to/from the dentist. I got false hope when one of them was taking too long, but no dice. Then when I arrived home in the garage, I noticed the icon at the top that an update was available. Just finished installing 4.11 now.


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

Finally I called Tesla. They connected to my car remotely and verified 2020.48.35.5 is the up to date firmware for my VIN. Apparently they issue updates according to VINs. So older build Tesla’s will not get all the updates newer ones do.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

stlgrym3 said:


> Finally I called Tesla. They connected to my car remotely and verified 2020.48.35.5 is the up to date firmware for my VIN. Apparently they issue updates according to VINs. So older build Tesla's will not get all the updates newer ones do.


My '18 is at least as old as yours. Ordered in July, received ~September, '18.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

stlgrym3 said:


> So older build Tesla's will not get all the updates newer ones do.


It's not in order. It's basically randomized.
Tesla wants N% of vehicles on a certain build, but they want several different versions of hardware, so they'll have a semi-random routine to pick which N% of VINs will get each update.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

OK all you suckers, I'm moving on. Got 2021.4.11 this afternoon on both cars. From the numbers on Teslafi it looks like most all the rest of you either have it waiting on you, or should in a few days. 55% on the 2021.4.11 and another 12% have it ready to install. That is a pretty big uptick.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> OK all you suckers, I'm moving on. Got 2021.4.11 this afternoon on both cars. From the numbers on Teslafi it looks like most all the rest of you either have it waiting on you, or should in a few days. 55% on the 2021.4.11 and another 12% have it ready to install. That is a pretty big uptick.


I installed 4.11 a couple of weeks ago. It did not result in any memory loss...as far as I can recall.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

GDN said:


> OK all you suckers, I'm moving on. Got 2021.4.11 this afternoon on both cars. From the numbers on Teslafi it looks like most all the rest of you either have it waiting on you, or should in a few days. 55% on the 2021.4.11 and another 12% have it ready to install. That is a pretty big uptick.


I don't see how anyone could think this post was in bad taste....


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

FRC said:


> I installed 4.11 a couple of weeks ago. It did not result in any memory loss...as far as I can recall.


Then I guess I better not mention that the first known install of 4.11 was only six days ago...


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> Then I guess I better not mention that the first known install of 4.11 was only six days ago...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> Then I guess I better not mention that the first known install of 4.11 was only six days ago...


My car has been in service for 8 days. I wonder if they downloaded 4.11 without my knowledge? I know it's been a few weeks since I downloaded an update, but I guess I "forgot" which one it was!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> My car has been in service for 8 days. I wonder if they downloaded 4.11 without my knowledge? I know it's been a few weeks since I downloaded an update, but I guess I "forgot" which one it was!


Looks like I may have good company


----------

